# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Подскажите по Божествам

## Alexander888

Здравствуйте. Есть возможность продавать цветные статуэтки Кришны, Радхи, Лакшми, Ганеши, Шивы, Ханумана, Сарасвати, Дурги и других Божеств в своем интернет-магазине в Санкт-Петербурге.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, на сколько преданным интересны такие вещи?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

китайские которые?
так это не Божества..
мне конкретно неинтересно.звиняйте :sorry:

----------


## Александр Грицай

> китайские которые?
> так это не Божества..
> мне конкретно неинтересно.звиняйте


При всём уважении, он написал "статуэтки ... божеств", а не самих божеств.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Разве что на подарок кому-нибудь. Выложите фотографии, посмотрим.

----------


## Alexander888

> Разве что на подарок кому-нибудь. Выложите фотографии, посмотрим.


Из того, что видел.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> При всём уважении, он написал "статуэтки ... божеств", а не самих божеств.


тема называется "Подскажите по БОЖЕСТВАМ"  :mig: 

2 Александр 888:
мне тоже не очень интересно. интересны настоящие КРАСИВЫЕ Божества, из металла, дерева, мрамора - то есть "авторитетные". тогда Их можно установить и поклоняться Им. а от сувениров толку нет, это типа для "индийского интерьеру" только, как покупают головы а-ля Будда и бамбуковые коврики... хотя... индусы и таким поклоняются, насколько я знаю. 
зы
на самом деле у меня Божеств дома хватает, но если бы не было - я бы все равно сувениры не покупала, а заказала бы настоящие, красивые...
удачи!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Здравствуйте. Есть возможность продавать цветные статуэтки Кришны, Радхи, Лакшми, Ганеши, Шивы, Ханумана, Сарасвати, Дурги и других Божеств в своем интернет-магазине в Санкт-Петербурге.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, на сколько преданным интересны такие вещи?


Не замечала сильного интереса у вайшнавов к статуэткам. Поклоняться им - не наш стандарт. А украшения для дома преданным обычно не интересны.

А вот простые туристы в Индии с удовольствием покупают такие фигурки :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Эти статуетки можно использовать как Божества на домашних алтарях.


нет.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

посмотрела фотографии... появилась пара идей. я бы купила коров и павлинов (если они тоже есть). этих точно можно на алтарь. слонов можно... им не обязательно быть "авторитетными"  :smilies: 

иногда, во время Картики, на алтари ставят подобного качества статуэтки Шри Дамодара с мамой Яшодой. еще увидела Радхарани с Кришной на качелях - такую можно на время Джхулан-ятры например... то есть им поклоняться нельзя, но как напоминание о лилах - очень даже хорошо.  также, если на алтаре есть Радха-Кришна, то статуэтки гопи тоже подойдут...

изображения деватов у преданных навряд-ли будут пользоваться большим спросом, но для обычных людей, желающих экзотики, может пользоваться спросом.

----------


## Hanna

А вот из бронзы ? Они авторитетные? У меня есть такой Кришна, в позе Гопала, тяжелый, кажется бронзовый, очень дорогой...
Но вот я за ним ухаживаю мало.
Может стоит помыть и как-то начать за ним присматривать?
И Ганеша тоже бронзовый есть.
Но как-то из них двоих алтарь не получится. Нет Радхарани, нет Чаитаньи, нет гопи, нет гуру маленьких кукол, нет Говардхана.
Я бы купила хоть китайские, на фото мне понравились.
Наверное за неимением других, более качественных и дорогих мне бы подошли на фото которые человек предлагает.
Видит око - зуб неймет.
Заелись вы в столицах да по Индиям. Тут кроме Будды и китайских принцесс нет ничего в свободной продаже.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Но как-то из них двоих алтарь не получится. Нет Радхарани, нет Чаитаньи, нет гопи, нет гуру маленьких кукол, нет Говардхана.
> Заелись вы


это Вы заелись  :smilies: вон сколько всего сразу захотели!  :smilies: ))(зачем "маленькие куклы" на алтаре - это я отдельно понять не могу  :smilies: )
 первый алтарь у меня состоял из "Источника Вечного наслаждения" и склеенного из кусочков изображения Шрилы Прабхупады (результат очередной беседы со слишком импульсивной маман, сильно переживающий по поводу того, что какой-то синий флейтист похитил ее любимую дочерь), которые кочевали постоянно из рюкзака на тумбочку и обратно и которые постоянно грозились забрать демоны-родители  :mig: , как позабирали все остальные книги, кассеты и тд. я своих Божеств 19 лет ждала. а вы говорите - заелись.
чтобы Господь пришел в дом и принимал поклонение - это ОГРОМНАЯ удача и ОГРОМНАЯ милость. а не купил фигурку - и всё классно, у меня уже Бог дома  :smilies: )

нормальный, красивый алтарь можно организовать из того, что у Вас уже есть. рядом с Шри Кришной поставить красивое изображение Радхарани, в рамочке, которое Вам больше всего нравится. есть такие алтари - во Вриндаване например. там нет Радхарани в виде мурти, но рядом с Шри Кришной Ее корона, что обозначает Ее присутствие.
ниже - изображение Шри Панчататтвы. еще ниже - фото Гуру-парампары. скачать из интернета и разместить фото в рамочках на 2-3 полках ничего не стоит. задние фоны с видами Вриндавана и Майапура либо Джаганнатха Пури - если надо, можно найти там же. организуйте на нижней полке место для предложения бхоги и вперед  :smilies:  
зы
Шри Ганеша можно поставить на нижней полке сбоку от Гуру-парампары и предлагать ему прасад от Господа.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Шри Ганеша можно поставить на нижней полке сбоку от Гуру-парампары и предлагать ему прасад от Господа.


По стандартам ИСККОН Ганеша не должен стоять на одном алтаре с Божествами, которым поклоняется преданный. Если очень хочется, лучше для Шри Ганеши организовать отдельное место.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

да, это еще лучше.
я по привычке исхожу из самых минимальных возможностей  :smilies:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> посмотрела фотографии... появилась пара идей. я бы купила коров и павлинов (если они тоже есть). этих точно можно на алтарь. слонов можно... им не обязательно быть "авторитетными" 
> 
> иногда, во время Картики, на алтари ставят подобного качества статуэтки Шри Дамодара с мамой Яшодой. еще увидела Радхарани с Кришной на качелях - такую можно на время Джхулан-ятры например... то есть им поклоняться нельзя, но как напоминание о лилах - очень даже хорошо.  также, если на алтаре есть Радха-Кришна, то статуэтки гопи тоже подойдут...


Да, типа таких.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

таких как на последних фото я нигде не видела в Индии.коровки тоже в обычных магазах не бывают-только в храмовских,ну значит на каких-то оптовках есть-но у народа они спросом не пользуются.павлинов даже в храмовых магазах не видела.
вот Яшода-Дамодара у меня есть,и Прахлад Нрисимха.
но я их перекрашивала,потому что качество оставляет лучшего желать

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Почему "нет"? Чем они отличаются от "стандартных" божеств?


считается, что Божество входит только в статую, изготовленную по канонам, описанным в шастрах. в китайские поделки Господа не призывают. описанны материалы, из которых изготавливают божества: камень, сплав определенных металлов (панчалога), определенные сорта деревьев (ним, сандал) и др. в канонах указанны пропорции тела, позы, мудры, которые показывает Божество. мурти могут изготавливать только стхапати - определенная каста мастеров, кто занимается этим из поколения в поколение на протяжении веков. мастер должен быть чист и погрузиться в медитацию, призывая в свое сердце Господа, моля чтобы Он позволил своему слуге сделать подходящее тело Божеству. астрологически вычисляется день, подходящий для начала работы. в общем, куча божественных тонкостей и трасцендентных моментов  :smilies:  потом проводится обряд прана-пратиштха, когда Божество призывают в мурти. и устанавливается определенный стандарт поклонения.
если вас действительно интересует данный вопрос - в интернете достаточно большой объём информации по данному предмету.
от себя добавлю, что Господа на самом деле ни один ритуал, как бы он не был правильно выполнен, не заставит делать то, что Ему не нравится  :smilies:  и наоборот - если у бхакты Пети нет денег (условий, возможностей и тд) установить и поклоняться по всем правилам Божеству, и он будет искренне направлять свою любовь к Господу через "неавторитетную" фигурку - то Господь, несомненно, примет эту любовь. но все-таки не нужно пренебрегать установленными Самим Господом правилами и стараться им следовать. 
можно почитать наставления Господа по поклонению Божеству Уддхаве в 11 Песне Шримад Бхагаватам, очень сладко  :mig:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Но также стандарт (т.е. правила) устанавливаются самим преданным


...только с благословения гуру.

----------


## Alexander888

> считается, что Божество входит только в статую, изготовленную по канонам, описанным в шастрах. в китайские поделки Господа не призывают. описанны материалы, из которых изготавливают божества: камень, сплав определенных металлов (панчалога), определенные сорта деревьев (ним, сандал) и др. в канонах указанны пропорции тела, позы, мудры, которые показывает Божество. мурти могут изготавливать только стхапати - определенная каста мастеров, кто занимается этим из поколения в поколение на протяжении веков. мастер должен быть чист и погрузиться в медитацию, призывая в свое сердце Господа, моля чтобы Он позволил своему слуге сделать подходящее тело Божеству. астрологически вычисляется день, подходящий для начала работы. в общем, куча божественных тонкостей и трасцендентных моментов  потом проводится обряд прана-пратиштха, когда Божество призывают в мурти. и устанавливается определенный стандарт поклонения.
> если вас действительно интересует данный вопрос - в интернете достаточно большой объём информации по данному предмету.
> от себя добавлю, что Господа на самом деле ни один ритуал, как бы он не был правильно выполнен, не заставит делать то, что Ему не нравится  и наоборот - если у бхакты Пети нет денег (условий, возможностей и тд) установить и поклоняться по всем правилам Божеству, и он будет искренне направлять свою любовь к Господу через "неавторитетную" фигурку - то Господь, несомненно, примет эту любовь. но все-таки не нужно пренебрегать установленными Самим Господом правилами и стараться им следовать. 
> можно почитать наставления Господа по поклонению Божеству Уддхаве в 11 Песне Шримад Бхагаватам, очень сладко


По-моему, все эти правила относятся к Божествам в храмах. А в обычных домах у людей достаточно просто картинки или фигурки. Врятли индийские мастера могут изготовить по всем правилам статуи для всех верующих на Земле, учитывая, что их более миллиарда.

А вообще первоначальный вопрос был про спрос и интерес в России на статуэтки. Меня лично не сильно интересует с какой целью люди будут их использовать: для алтаря или просто изображение.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Я правильно Вас понял?


нет.
вы извратили смысл всех слов, которые привели.
на вопрос, адресованный Лакшмане прабху я отвечать не буду, но на свой отвечу.

"здесь обсуждается сама возможность поклонения статуеткам, как божествам"
- нет. здесь обсуждается интересуют ли преданных статуэтки, которыми хочет торговать топикстартер. возможность поклонения неавторитетным изображениям Господа вы начали сами, что в принципе является в данной теме оффтопом.

 "Следовательно,"
- нет. это НЕ "следовательно", это всего лишь ваше желание.

 "если гуру разрешит,"
- нет, не разрешит. слова истинного гуру не расходятся со словами садху и шастр. 

 то можно. 
- вам всё можно. можете установить алтарь с покемонами и чебурашками и ввести свои собственные стандарты поклонения. и даже написать свою личную шастру. и быть самому себе гуру.

"Значит утверждение матаджи Narayani неверно"
- матаджи Нараяни ничего не утверждает  :smilies:  матаджи Нараяни тратит своё время, пытаясь до вас донести прописные истины и информировать о правилах, указанных в Шастрах. 

"конечно, если она не является гуру для прабху Alexander888"
- вышеуказанный прабху не заявлял о своих намерениях найти в этом топике гуру. но ваши попытки извратить мои слова поражают своей изворотливостью. 

 Я правильно Вас понял?
- ну нет конечно  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Alexander888

*По-моему*, все эти правила относятся к Божествам в храмах. 
- нет. это только *по-вашему*. эти правила относятся к изготовлению всех Божеств.

А в обычных домах у людей достаточно просто картинки или фигурки.
- у обычных людей в Индии у всех нормальные мурти, изготовленные из указанных в шастрах материалов. доступны такие мурти практически всем. и муртивал в Индии - предостаточно. если человек серьезно относится к поклонению, то он озаботится приобретением достойного тела для любимого Господа. если это всё поверхностно - то можете брать пластик. но не надо тогда ждать каких-то хороших результатов от такого поклонения.

Врятли индийские мастера могут изготовить по всем правилам статуи для всех верующих на Земле, учитывая, что их более миллиарда.
- есть основные правила, которым не так сложно следовать. мне кажется, вы и прабху Иванков совершенно не в теме. уделите наконец-то время изучению предмета прежде чем спорить. а то на фразы, начинающиеся на " мне кажется" и "по-моему" жаль тратить время.

А вообще первоначальный вопрос был про спрос и интерес в России на статуэтки. 
- здесь вы конечно правы. и не моя вина, что пр. Иванков увел обсуждение в другое русло  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нараяни матаджи, тут понятная ситуация, человек-новичок, просто ещё ничего не знает по арчане.
Но самое удивительное-это то, что он даже не спрашивает, а уже обучает :sed:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Нараяни матаджи, тут понятная ситуация, человек-новичок, просто ещё ничего не знает по арчане.


так я и говорю готорый раз: учите матчасть!!!  :smilies:  всё ж есть в инете. нет, человеку просто лень в поиск пару слов набить! а вот спорить о том, чего -не знает - не лень! парадокс  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> так я и говорю готорый раз: учите матчасть!!!  всё ж есть в инете. нет, человеку просто лень в поиск пару слов набить! а вот спорить о том, чего -не знает - не лень! парадокс


Хочется ведь сраазу стать Знатоком, без усилий :pandit:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> По-моему, все эти правила относятся к Божествам в храмах. А в обычных домах у людей достаточно просто картинки .


А по-моему нет. Чей "по-моему" сильней? :biggrin1: 



> А вообще первоначальный вопрос был про спрос и интерес в России на статуэтки.


Мы думали, что ваша тема называется : "Подскажите по Божествам" :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Иван и Александр, вам ответили старшие опытные преданные. Примите их ответы смиренно. Споры и утверждение собственного мнения в вайшнавском обществе неуместны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Иван, Вы задаете вопросы с вызовом, уже одно это полностью дисквалифицирует Вас не только как старшего, но и вообще как преданного, и даже как участника форума Кришна.ру. Выношу Вам предупреждение.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хорошо, но на вопросы ответьте пожалуйста.


OK



> 1 - где Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом (имеется в виду, что гуру должен благословлять уровень стандарта и все детали поклонения)?


Установление Божеств Шри Шри Рукмини Дварака-натха Лос Анжелес, 16 июля 1969

Прабхупада:  Сегодня  праздник установления Божества, это авторитетный  процесс. Это подобно тому, много раз я приводил этот пример, когда вы бросаете свое письмо в ящик на улице, поскольку там написано “почта США”, вы знаете, что это авторитетный ящик.  И если вы помещаете  ваши письма в этот ящик, они непременно дойдут до места назначения. Будет действовать почтовая служба. Итак, нет разницы между огромным зданием почтового отделения и этим маленьким ящиком, поскольку он авторитетен. Точно также разница между поклонением идолу и поклонением Божеству является чем-то подобным.  *До тех пор пока не принят авторитетный процесс, это поклонение идолу*.  Это основное правило. Если кто-то думает, что: ”Вот ящик, красный и синий, на удиле. Почему я должен идти к тому ящику? Давайте,  лучше я заимею подобный ящик на своей двери,  и почтальон будет забирать из  него письма,  потому что он голубой и красный”, такого не будет. Потому что ящик, который вы поместите на вашей двери, он не авторитетен.

Подобным образом нам нужно поклоняться Божеству согласно авторитетной системе. Точно также как, в нашей Гаудия-сампрадайе есть авторитетная система, установленная Госвами и большая книга, которая называется  «Хари-бхакти-виласа».  Итак, здесь всё объясняется, как должна действовать семья вайшнавов.  Это называется вайшнава-смрити. 



> 2 - здесь обсуждается сама возможность поклонения статуеткам, как божествам. Следовательно, если гуру разрешит, то можно.


Гуру следуют авторитетному процессу, данному в шастрах. В шастрах такие статуэтки не описаны.




> Ваше утверждение противоречит положению о шикше в ИСККОН - даже инициирующие духовные учителя не могут претендовать на то, что предлагаете мне Вы. Для каждого преданного высшим авторитетом является Шрила Прабхупада. И через призму его наставлений преданный выбирает себе шикша и дикша гуру из числа старших преданных.


В дискуссии речь не идет о принятии участника дискуссии, как шикша-гуру. Речь идет об ответе на вопрос того, кто в этом разбирается.




> Кроме того, существуют 5 видов старшинства:
> - по времени прихода/инициации
> - по варне/ашраму
> - по занимаемому положению в ИСККОН
> - по возрасту
> - по духовному развитию


Даже если подходить формально, инициированный преданный (матаджи  Narayani d.d.) уже является старшим по отношению к неинициированному (иван_ков).

----------


## Alexander888

> Иван и Александр, вам ответили старшие опытные преданные. Примите их ответы смиренно. Споры и утверждение собственного мнения в вайшнавском обществе неуместны.


Хорошо. Вас понял.
Как я понимаю, статуэтки Божеств не из Индии и не по канонам изготовленные вас не интересуют?

А если как раз привезти из Индии правильные статуи Божеств?
Еще вопрос на счет янтр. Может кто-нибудь подсказать где в России купить янтры? В первую очередь интересуют по планетам.
Или лучше самому из Индии правильные янтры продавать в России?

К слову, я еще не определился с религией, так что старших здесь для меня нет)

С уважением, Александр.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Хорошо. Вас понял.
> Как я понимаю, статуэтки Божеств не из Индии и не по канонам изготовленные вас не интересуют?
> 
> А если как раз привезти из Индии правильные статуи Божеств?
> Еще вопрос на счет янтр. Может кто-нибудь подсказать где в России купить янтры? В первую очередь интересуют по планетам.
> Или лучше самому из Индии правильные янтры продавать в России?
> 
> К слову, я еще не определился с религией, так что старших здесь для меня нет)
> 
> С уважением, Александр.


Если Вас не интересуют Божества, а Вы просто хотите делать бизнес на преданных, то Вам лучше разместить Вашу тему в разделе "Ваши объявления" и не морочить людям голову, если для Вас здесь нет авторитетов.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Да, не надо морочить голову авторитетам.


Зря иронизируете. Вам самому Ваш яд не жжет?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

чт-то трольчатиной попахивает,или очередной клон.прям стиль знакомый родной :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну при чем тут выскомерие?ВЫ просто беретесь рассуждать о том,о чем понятия не имеете.это как если ..в электрощит будет лезть первоклассник,с намерением починить КЗ :smilies: а электрики его сначала веживо,а потом за шкирку оттаскивают,а он сердится и ругается.но большие дяденьки его туда не пущают ради его же собственной безопасности. :smilies: 
или вот как девушка в начале тему-интресуется можно ли поклонятся металлическим Божествам-и тут же сетует что нет у нее кукол гуру,чтоб отдельно поставить?это вот как?о каком поклонении может идти речь,если человек даже не знает-как правильно назвать?куда торопИтся-спешить?зачем?для крутизны?
у меня вот только на 16том году моей практики появились Божества-и то,потому что замуж вышла-и у мужа Они уже были.а так бы я сто раз подумала.это очень серьезно все.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> о каком поклонении может идти речь,если человек даже не знает-как правильно назвать?куда торопИтся-спешить?зачем?для крутизны?


Мне понравилось, как сказала матаджи Дхвани: "Задача брахманов - следить за тем, чтобы поклонение Божествам не превращали в цирк".

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Пусть я ничего не смыслю, но на мои вопросы ответа так и не было (ответы типа "потому что я сказал" я за ответы не считаю). Где ссылки или цитаты, что статуетки нельзя использовать в домашнем поклонении (и т.д., см. ранние посты)? Вы дома поклоняетесь по "Хари-бхакти-виласе"? Вы ее наизусть знаете? Почему Ваш стандарт тогда оличается от храмового?


Вам же привели цитату Прабхупады о том, что если не следовать предписаниям по поклонению Божествам, это превращается в идолопоклонство. Также была ссылка на 11ю песнь Бхагаватам, вот кстати прямая цитата: "Говорится, что форма Божества проявляется в восьми разновидностях: в камне, дереве, металле, земле, рисунке, песке, уме и драгоценных камнях". 11.27.12
Что касается отличия домашнего поклонения от храмового, домашний стандарт упрощен, но он тоже прописан, и если человек решается пригласить в свой дом Господа в форме Божества, он должен предоставить Ему необходимый минимум. Если же человек не готов, он может просто поклоняться изображению.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Так я и прошу цитату про запрет статуеток.
> 
> Так статуетки из этих материалов и делают.
> 
> Кем упрощен? Где прописан? Где говорится про изображения в этом контексте?
> 
> Я прошу цитаты на мои вопросы. Неужели это так много? Пусть хоть кто-то напишет - польза всем будет 
> 
> Неужели все думают, что божества на лой-базаре изготовлены по Хари-бхакти-виласе? Как это можно проверить (зная хитрость индусов)?


Речь идет не о запрете, а о том в какой форме захочет проявиться Господь, а в какой нет. Если статуэтки делают из этих материалов очень хорошо, но судя по фото мне показалось, что представленные образцы сделаны из какого-то дешевого пластика.

Захочет или не захочет Господь проявиться в данной форме зависит от преданности поклоняющегося, но на первом этапе преданность как раз и выражается в стремлении максимально выполнять все предписания, оставленные ачарьями, которые точно знали, что нравится Господу.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Так статуетки из этих материалов и делают


статуэтки,что на фото-сделаны из пластика,причем легко  бьющегося.и они красивые-если сотреть издалека-вблизи лица очень топорно разрисованы,небрежно,черты лица гротескные.ну что взять с китайской штамповки.





> Неужели все думают, что божества на лой-базаре изготовлены по Хари-бхакти-виласе? Как это можно проверить (зная хитрость индусов)?


вот для  этого надо самому иучить какие стандарты иготовления Божеств,чтоб не купить у кого попало-и что попало.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Похоже этих самых предписаний, оставленных ачарьями, мы так и не увидим.


Вам уже привели много цитат-не вижу смысла тратить время-выкладывая ещё.
потому как Ваша цель-не узнать истину,а доказать-что никто ничего не знает.
поэтому вы не увидите,да :smilies:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Кстати, в древние времена пластика просто не существовало, и отношение к нему Кришны неизвестно.


Кришна дает наставления на все времена, а не только на древние.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Специально перечитал тему - НИ ОДНОЙ! Но наставлений действительно много ))


Если Вы не видите здесь цитат, читайте сами первоисточник, и докажите свою точку зрения, опираясь на цитаты.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Кстати, в древние времена пластика просто не существовало, и отношение к нему Кришны неизвестно.
> 
> Ну будете Вы знать как надо изготавливать, и что? Проверить все равно не сможете.


и ничего,повторю Вам ещё раз-я не собираюсь отвечать на Ваши вопросы.Вы себе думайте,как хотите.блуждайте в дебрях своего ума.но не надо других тянуть в эту бесплодную пустыню.
не наигрались в детстве в купи слона?

----------


## Светлана )

Цитировал же Лакшмана Прана Пр. уже:

1 - где Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом (имеется в виду, что гуру должен благословлять уровень стандарта и все детали поклонения)? 

Установление Божеств Шри Шри Рукмини Дварака-натха Лос Анжелес, 16 июля 1969

 Прабхупада: Сегодня праздник установления Божества, это авторитетный процесс. Это подобно тому, много раз я приводил этот пример, когда вы бросаете свое письмо в ящик на улице, поскольку там написано “почта США”, вы знаете, что это авторитетный ящик. И если вы помещаете ваши письма в этот ящик, они непременно дойдут до места назначения. Будет действовать почтовая служба. Итак, нет разницы между огромным зданием почтового отделения и этим маленьким ящиком, поскольку он авторитетен. Точно также разница между поклонением идолу и поклонением Божеству является чем-то подобным. До тех пор пока не принят авторитетный процесс, это поклонение идолу. Это основное правило. Если кто-то думает, что: ”Вот ящик, красный и синий, на удиле. Почему я должен идти к тому ящику? Давайте, лучше я заимею подобный ящик на своей двери, и почтальон будет забирать из него письма, потому что он голубой и красный”, такого не будет. Потому что ящик, который вы поместите на вашей двери, он не авторитетен.

 Подобным образом нам нужно поклоняться Божеству согласно авторитетной системе. Точно также как, в нашей Гаудия-сампрадайе есть авторитетная система, установленная Госвами и большая книга, которая называется «Хари-бхакти-виласа». Итак, здесь всё объясняется, как должна действовать семья вайшнавов. Это называется вайшнава-смрити. 


2 - здесь обсуждается сама возможность поклонения статуеткам, как божествам. 
Следовательно, если гуру разрешит, то можно. Гуру следуют авторитетному процессу, данному в шастрах. В шастрах такие статуэтки не описаны.

Так  если хочет человек и слова Прабхупады ему не авторитет, то пускай поклоняется, как хочет, в чем проблема-то?
Мне статуетки-коровки на фото нравятся, павлины еще хорошие бывают. На вайшнавских праздниках гости могут покупать как сувениры, если не дорого. Наверняка найдутся покупатели и на авторитетные янтры, можно связаться с сайтами по астрологии и Васту - польза будет народу, только если советоваться со специалистами по янтрам.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Можно я тоже вставлю своё смиренное мнение. Вопрос-то был не про шастры, а чисто коммерческий. И совершенно резонный, ничем не плохой. Мне кажется, спрос будет, но не очень большой. У нас в ятре сейчас многие преданные ездят в Индию, но немногие привозят такие статуэтки. Вот такое мое чисто статистическое наблюдение. Что касается поклонения, то здравый смысл подсказывает, что таким статуэткам (Радхи-Кришны, например)сложно поклоняться, так как их не возможно переодевать, укладывать спать, и прочее. Можно ли делать абхишеку? Не попортятся ли они? Насколько Они долговечны? Это очень больно, если ты много лет служил Божествам, привязался, как к родным детям, а потом Они у тебя в руках рассыпаются... Ведь нам нужно именно служить Божествам, чтобы развить с ними отношения, а не просто поставить Их на алтарь, и просить чего-то, не так ли?...

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Мне лично всегда хотелось бы, чтобы преданные привозили традиционных Божеств, из латуни, например, Джаганнатх деревянных на продажу. Потому что мне было не поехать в Индию, а Божеств хотелось, и Гуру Махарадж  сказал поклоняться. А где Их взять? Хотелось же самой выбрать, чтобы сердце откликнулось.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Здорово, если бы привозили больше дешевой одежды (сари, дхоти), разнообразных параферналий, украшений для Божеств, для детей что-нибудь. Это такой мой вклад в Ваш бизнес-проект. :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Так статуетки из этих материалов и делают.


нет.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Ну ладно... Хотя я задавал вопрос Лакшмане прабху


 вы в этом вопросе сказали, что мое утверждение неверно. почему вы не набрались смелости сказать это лично мне?  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Зачем? У меня достаточно и общения с преданными и информации про СК, спасибо. Ваше время слишком ценно, чтобы тратить его на меня.


 судя по всему у вас НЕДОСТАТОЧНО общения с преданными и тем более информации про СК, иначе вы бы не задавали таких глупых вопросов  :smilies: ))
я не буду тратить на вас время. но я его потрачу для того, чтобы разбить все ваши лишенные смысла вопросы и аргументы (которых в принципе даже аргументами не назовешь, чтобы искренние преданные воспользовались полезной информацией, которая поможет им достичь успеха в поклонении Божествам и удовлетворении Господа.

----------


## Анна К.

> Вы уверены, что данные преданные являются старшими по отношению ко мне по всем пунктам?


Одно из качеств вайшнава - смирение. Поэтому он всегда старается выяснить, по какому "пункту" он является младшим (а не старшим) к тем преданным, с которыми общается. Тогда, по крайней мере, дискуссия не будет проходить на таких повышенных тонах, как это происходит в данной теме.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Новичок - не значит, что старички могут давать наставления, когда их об этом не спрашивают. Шикшу в ИСККОН каждый выбирает сам себе (таковы законы Джи-Би-Си).


 новичок - не значит, что он может вызывающе себя вести  :smilies:  и тем более не значит, что он может спорить о предмете, о котором не имеет ни малейшего понятия  :smilies: )))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Вы уверены, что данные преданные являются старшими по отношению ко мне по всем пунктам?


 я не считаю себя в чем-то выше, лучше или умнее кого-либо, но также, как и все участники форума, я имею право указать на грубые ошибки в суждениях или на явную дискредитацию процесса поклонения либо на умышленную нелогичность в заявлениях с целью спровоцировать спор. 
если вы хотите получить ответы вы должны конкретизировать, с какой целью вы пытаетесь утвердить новый стандарт поклонения домашним божествам из неавторитетных материалов, неописанных в шастрах. вы хотите сами призвать Господа в пластиковые фигурки, выполненные людьми, нарушающими принципы и понятия не имеющими о бхакти? удачи. вы хотите, чтобы преданные ИССКОН стали это делать? этого не будет. вы хотите чтобы Гуру давали на ваши капризы благословения? ищите соответствующих гур за пределами ИССКОН. конкретизируйте свой вопрос, а не сыпьте кучей бессмысленных вопросов в эмоциональных бессодержательных постах. вы наплевали на слова Господа в Шримад Бхагаватам, где Он Лично говорит, из которых материалов можно создавать Его мурти. вы хотите сказать, что Господь тогда не знал о существовании пластика? вы сами понимаете какой бред несете?  :smilies: )))

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Тогда получается


нет. не получается. 
Господь всегда говорит - если не можешь делать это, делай меньше. если не можешь этому следовать - следуй этому. всегда есть варианты, исходя из ситуации и всегда есть стандарт, к которому надо стремиться. почему у вас такие большие проблемы с пониманием таких простых вещей? почему вы в конце концов не читаете книги?  :smilies: ) но пытаетесь спорить. зачем? чтобы весь форум над вами потешался?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> А кто уполномочен принимать такие решения "кто разбирается"? В правилах форума есть такие слова?


опять не хотим видеть очевидного, да? вы когда молоко покупаете - вы тоже у коровы спрашиваете, кто ее уполномочил?  :smilies: ))когда на работу едете - вы у водителя права спрашиваете? страховку? на приеме у врача наверное сначала выясняете достоверность его диплома?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Меня гораздо сильнее жжет высокомерие некоторых преданных к тем, кого они считают младше себя.


давайте проясним: если вы возьмете на себя труд перечитать первые посты (включая мои) где вам пытались нормально ответить на ваши вопросы и почитать, как вы отреагировали, то увидите, что высокомерно ведетя себя здесь вы. а остальные терпеливо вам продолжают отвечать, что вода мокрая, а в дешевую фигурку любимого Господа лучше не призывать, все равно как не дарить любимому человеку дешевое тряпье, а подарить ему красивую, добротную и чистую вещь.
зы
мне бы за такое поведение уже бы 3 замечания тут вкатили, если б не забанили  :smilies: )) так что вам еще везет  :smilies: ) а Лакшмана прабху проявляет чудеса смирения  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

иван_ков
Пусть я ничего не смыслю
- с этого и надо было начинать. причем в каждом посте: "дорогие преданные, я ничего не смыслю, но очень хочется наехать и самоутвердиться за ваш счет."

 но на мои вопросы ответа так и не было 
- враньё. был ответ. ШБ, Песнь 11. там все есть. 

Где ссылки или цитаты, что статуетки нельзя использовать в домашнем поклонении? 
- где логика в вашем вопросе, если вы прочитали материал по ссылке?

Вы дома поклоняетесь по "Хари-бхакти-виласе"? 
- все, у кого дома Божества, стараются следовать этим правилам. в чем ваша проблема? вы требуете, чтобы все были сразу святыми? вы сам уже святой?

Вы ее наизусть знаете?
- а вы?

 Почему Ваш стандарт тогда оличается от храмового?
- потому что домашний стандарт всегда отличается от храмового. дома нет столько времени, денег, преданных и тд. что непонятно?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Главное, чтобы эти брахманы не превратились в смарта (как те, которые хотели убить Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати Тхакура).


о, вы уже считаете себя на одном уровне со Шрилой Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати Тхакуром? мои пранамы, махарадж!  :smilies: ))
или вы боитесь, что вас прибьют форумчане, не желающие призывать Господа в пластик? правильно боитесь  :smilies: )) прибить не прибьем, но все ваши заблуждения и вызывающие выпады сотрём в порошок  :smilies: )

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Похоже этих самых предписаний, оставленных ачарьями, мы так и не увидим.


 вы прочитали всю 11 Песнь Шримад Бхагаватам, Хари-Бхакти-виласу и Панчаратра-прадипу? по каким конкретно шлокам у вас возникли вопросы? постите их сюда, будем разбираться  :smilies:

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

В общем-то, нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы украсить свое жилище объемными изображениями Божеств так, как многие украшают его картинами и плакатами.
Но, с другой стороны, надо быть уверенными в том, что материал не будет осквернять вместо того, чтобы облагораживать.
Я знаю, что в Китае иногда используют для изготовления в частности нэцке не гипс или пластмассу, а костяную крошку, что, разумеется, неприемлемо для вайшнавов

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Для начала ответьте на уже заданные вопросы.


Для начала сформулируйте четкий вопрос.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Поклонение Божеству 
    "Писания вайшнавов рекомендуют садхаке совершать арчану, поклонение духовной форме Бхагавана, в соответствии с установленными правилами и должным философским пониманием. Возвышенный преданный, строго следующий этому указанию шастр, никогда не станет поклоняться какому-либо материальному объекту, созданному из земли, воды, огня или каких-либо других элементов низшей природы. В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (10.84.13) говорится: 

йасйатма-буддхих кунапе три-дхатуке 
 сва-дхих калатрадишу бхаума иджйа-дхих 
   ят тиртха-буддхих салиле на кархи 
джанешв абхигйешу са эва го-кхарах

    "Человек, который отождествляет себя с этим материальным телом, созданным из трёх элементов (желчь, воздух и слизь); тот, кто считает свою жену, детей и других близких родственников продолжением своего бытия; тот, кто считает землю или какой-либо другой элемент апара-пракрити объектом поклонения, на том основании, что из них создаётся форма Божества; тот, кто считает воду Ганги и других рек Бхарата-варши священной, но не стремится принимать омовение в нектарном потоке хари-катхи, струящейся из уст садху, должен считаться ослом среди коров". 

    Поклонение в соответствии с уровнем сознания 
    В "Бхагавад-гите" (9.25) говорится: бхутани йанти бхутеджйа – «Те, кто поклоняются материи, останутся в этом материальном мире. Таково их назначение после смерти». Эти и многие подобные им утверждения шастр, говорят, что поклонение материи находится в противоречии с вайшнава-сиддхантой и потому строго запрещено. Однако, следует принимать во внимание следующее: все люди находятся на разных уровнях духовного осознания, соответствующего глубине их понимания философских истин и степенью их чистоты. Из всех этих людей, только те, кто осознал шуддха-чинмая-бхаву, форму чистого духовного существования, способны поклоняться абсолютно духовной (чинмая) форме Божества. Человек может понять божественную природу Шри Мурти настолько, насколько он развил в себе это сознание. 

Поклонение любой воображаемой форме Бога строго запрещено и неблагоприятно, но поклонение Шри Мурти рекомендуется в священных писаниях и несёт высшее благо любому человеку,совершающему его. Все четыре вайшнава-сампрадаи утверждают в мире принципы и методы Вишну-арчаны, чтобы предоставить людям, находящихся на одном из этих трёх уровней духовного осознания, возможность служить Господу. Никакая критика шуддха-арчаны не может быть справедливой, ибо поклонение Божеству воплощает в себе метод постепенного возвышения баддха-джив, обусловленных душ, лишённых общения со своим вечным повелителем". 
    ("Джайва-дхарма")

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Поклонение любой воображаемой форме Бога строго запрещено и неблагоприятно
>     ("Джайва-дхарма")


Если мурти Господа не изготовлено с соблюдением необходимых канонов, эта форма считается воображаемой, и поклонение ей читайте выше...

----------


## иван_ков

> Если мурти Господа не изготовлено с соблюдением необходимых канонов, эта форма считается воображаемой, и поклонение ей читайте выше...


1 - опишите пожалуйста эти каноны
2 - приведите цитату, что без них НЕЛЬЗЯ поклонятся божествам (т.е. что они ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫ, а не просто БЛАГОПРИЯТНЫ)
3 - как Вы предлагаете проверять божества на Лой-базаре (тем более, что никто и не проверяет)))
4 - Ваша цитата взята из Джайва-дхармы, где НЕ рассматриваются каноны изготовления божеств. И НИГДЕ в шастрах не говорится, что изготовленные не по канонам божества являются ВООБРАЖАЕМЫМИ.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

1 - если Вам это интересно, возьмите на себя труд самому найти соответсвующие шастры, у меня нет времени на это. Тем более Ваш вопрос продиктован праздным любопытством и ослиным упрямством доказать свою правоту, ни смотря ни на что
2 - да поклоняйтесь на здоровье кому хотите, только не называйте это Божеством
3 - по крайней мере, металл, мрамор или дерево от пластика отличить можно
4 - если форма не соответствует  канону, значит это просто скульптура - плод воображения художника, это здравый смысл. Шастры Вам не обязаны приводить опровержения на любую глупость. Там даются рекомендации, как нужно делать, а для дураков закон не писан.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Может кто-нибудь может привести точные цитаты?


Если Вам слова Кришны и Прабхупады не указ, какие еще Вы требуете цитаты? Сначала смените свое умонастроение. Если Вы хотите даказать возможность поклонения пластиковой кукле, ищите сами соответствующие цитаты, всем серьезным преданным достаточно уже приведенных.

----------

